# Fire Code Violator: Door Stop?!?!



## MMiz (May 2, 2008)

So I received notice from the city that the door stop I'm using on my classroom door is a fire code violation.  The door stop looks like:






You fire folks, is it REALLY a violation?  Why?


----------



## mdtaylor (May 2, 2008)

If your door is considered a 'fire door' then it may not be held mechanically open. But this is our local codes... Your mileage may vary.


On the other hand, if the door is on a room involved in a fire it may impede the firefighters from closing the door once it has been opened. Heat could destroy the mechanism that keeps it in the 'open' position. Again, local code...


----------



## mikie (May 2, 2008)

They're just jealous because it's chrome! 

If the door is intended to remain shut (except for entering/exiting), then it probably can't be propped open for an extended period of time.  It would most likely to be contain the spread of a fire.  You could probably call up the FD or marshal or whomever to find out specifics.


----------



## Jon (May 2, 2008)

Most places have moved away from door stops... they are a fire hazard, becuase they bypass the function of a fire/smoke barrier door (your classroom door is AT LEAST a smoke barrier, probably a fire barrier). The door stop means that the door could be left open and allow a fire to spread.

If you look at interior fire doors in most newer buildings, they are held open by magnets... when the alarm trips, they loose power, and the doors close.

I know that many hospitals have strict rules about propping doors... it's a no-no.


----------



## JPINFV (May 2, 2008)

Jon said:


> I know that many hospitals have strict rules about propping doors... it's a no-no.



...which is why the hospital looks completely different come JCAHO time.


----------



## Free-B-EMT (May 5, 2008)

Having been a volunteer firefighter for 21 years and in the construction business for 30, I can say without a doubt, that these things kill. Fire / smoke doors have a purpose. They are there to prevent the spread of fire, heat and smoke to other areas of the building so that the occupants have a way to get out. Just imagine one these things holding open a door to a high school science classroom. Picture that classroom being the door closest to the exit stairs. A fire develops in the classroom involving any number of combustible items and chemicals. The door is propped open so it is no problem for all of the classroom occupants get out, but what happens to the rest of the occupants down the hall? No one is going to think to close the door behind them when they are running out. Every other person trying to exit that hallway has to pass through the smoke and heat. Most fire fatalities are caused by smoke. It disorients you, blinds you and eventually kills you. Don't be upset because you think the inspector is picking on you. Your own life could be spared one day because he finds the little things.


----------



## emtwacker710 (May 6, 2008)

yes it is a code violation you are better off to use something like a book or similar item that can be either kicked out of the way easily or burn up should the fire spread that far, the door stop you currently have will not do either..


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> ...which is why the hospital looks completely different come JCAHO time.


You've noticed that too?


----------

